# Guy Shoots Mountain Lion



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What are your thoughts here?






Because the camera moves just before he shoots, it’s really hard to say for sure but watching the mountain lion, he seems more curious than threatening.

Thoughts?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Very cool video. I would have shot way before this guy did. I think he tried everything he could to get the cat to leave except maybe a warning shot. Justified shooting. Change his shorts and move on with life.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That reminds me, I saw a pretty big lion yesterday out hunting. He was slinking his way down a ridge right at the tree line. I saw movement and couldnt figure out what it was until he stepped into a small clearing. Pretty cool critters.

I agree this one looks more curious than threatening... but I personally wouldn't let one get this close, not that people always have that option. I would however, fire a warning shot.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wonder what state it happened in. California odds are he'll get raked over the coals. Other states he will still get raked over the coals but may just have to pay a fine. 

With a semi automatic pistol a warning shot right in front of this young cat and he would never see it again. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank M (Jul 28, 2021)

Clearly justified.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sometimes its best not to video/post everything that happens …


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I think its a great acting job. I also belive it was more curious than threatening.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Sometimes its best not to video/post everything that happens …


Man, you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Justified, but I'd be inclined to give a cat a warning bang, time permitting, unlike for humans where that would get you charged if you don't end up putting them down.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hard to say, the camera was off the cat at the end of the video. IMO up until that point the lion's posture was curious, not threatening.

Sometimes a cat will attack someone using an iPhone. They'll leave ya alone if ya have an Android.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with the actions in the video, personally. Warning shots are great, in theory. If I feel my life is in danger by any numbered-legged critter, I’m not wasting time or bullets on a warning shot. And I’m not going to wait around to figure out of that cat is curious just to be curious, or curious how I would taste. Curiosity killed the cat, after all. Then again, I never carry a handgun around anymore. So my experience here would play out differently. 

I do concur he’s an idiot for posting it online, if he’s the one who did so.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I see nothing wrong with the actions in the video, personally. Warning shots are great, in theory. If I feel my life is in danger by any numbered-legged critter, I’m not wasting time or bullets on a warning shot. And I’m not going to wait around to figure out of that cat is curious just to be curious, or curious how I would taste. Curiosity killed the cat, after all. Then again, I never carry a handgun around anymore. So my experience here would play out differently.
> 
> I do concur he’s an idiot for posting it online, if he’s the one who did so.


You can’t weigh in on this stuff Vanilla.

The cat wouldn’t have seen you with your nice Kuiu camo on so you would never be in danger 😉


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

He saved a few deer from being eaten.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Shoot it and submit the ears and lower jaw to collect your $50 from the Predator Control Fund…..oops sorry, dreaming again.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bax* said:


> You can’t weigh in on this stuff Vanilla.
> 
> The cat wouldn’t have seen you with your nice Kuiu camo on so you would never be in danger 😉


I’ve heard that it is bite proof anyway.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That was super weird! After watching it 5 times, I’m with 6x6 on this one. Looks like a young and curious kitten. Ears up, standing straight, blinking? Maybe recently mom kicked it out and it wasn’t sure how to act yet? 

The shooter seemed overly dramatic with his go pro dialed in perfectly on his piece except when the moment of truth happened. Then he mentioned twice that he shot him in the face. 

My guess is that he saw the young kitten coming long before looking curious about him and decided to make some YouTube fame out of the very rare opportunity. 

Easy for me to say this as I wasn’t there but it looked like that to me. I dunno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I hunt Cougars every year. Do not trust a Mountain Lion no matter what, they will change in one second to swiping with its paw from jumping 20 feet on you. They are so buff it’s scary and those pouncing skills are when you don’t expect it. I stalked a Cougar last winter that lead me into a dense area of forest then circled back and once I realized what he did I had to back off quick and pull my pistol. Curious turns to deadly in a split second. Justified shooting even when he first saw her, throw a rock or warning shot doesn’t mean it’s not hungry and gonna do what it takes to drag you up a tree before you get to your truck.







Couldn’t find the video for this stalk but this cat was smart and knew how to flip the script of predator and prey.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Where’s Kevin D when you need him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I knocked a mountain lion out of a tree once. It was a harrowing affair, for both me and the lion.



















I'm hijacking the thread huh.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wasn't there, can't say for sure. But when I watched it originally (which seemed less zoomed in imo), my initial feeling was that he was wanting to shoot the cat. Maybe he did it for the gram, regardless Jeff nailed it. He didn't throw a rock, smack a stick, fire a warning shot (semi auto handgun = quick follow up if needed).

The cat also was dead right where the video first showed him. If that cat "pounced" he would have been a lot closer. They talk about the 21ft rule with a knife - a cat is a lot faster. Maybe that further justifies it? But it seems clear the cat simply stood there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I knocked a mountain lion out of a tree once. It was a harrowing affair, for both me and the lion.
> 
> I'm hijacking the thread huh.


Is there any part of your life NOT on film? I have this mental image of Goob hiking across the uinta's in search of Ptarmigan with a helmet cam, phone on selfie stick, gopro on shotgun, couple guys recording from various distances (cameras tilted of course to make terrain appear steeper) etc etc..



-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I see no problem with what happened, for the cat, it’s a classic game of play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

if I felt like my life was in danger, I wouldn’t give it a warning shot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Wasn't there, can't say for sure. But when I watched it originally (which seemed less zoomed in imo), my initial feeling was that he was wanting to shoot the cat. Maybe he did it for the gram, regardless Jeff nailed it. He didn't throw a rock, smack a stick, fire a warning shot (semi auto handgun = quick follow up if needed).
> 
> The cat also was dead right where the video first showed him. If that cat "pounced" he would have been a lot closer. They talk about the 21ft rule with a knife - a cat is a lot faster. Maybe that further justifies it? But it seems clear the cat simply stood there.


Good eye.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> The cat also was dead right where the video first showed him. If that cat "pounced" he would have been a lot closer. They talk about the 21ft rule with a knife - a cat is a lot faster. Maybe that further justifies it? But it seems clear the cat simply stood there.


I initially thought the same thing, but when I watched it again, it seems the cat was on a pretty steep slope. At least steeper than it looks. When the camera finally gets back to the cat, and it's squirming a bit, it slides further down the slope. Giving this guy the benefit of the doubt, it may have come at him and when he shot, it slipped right back to where it was. Or maybe in the heat of the moment, what he saw as pouncing really wasn't covering much ground. 

***OR it's very possible you're right and he just wanted to shot the thing. It's awful convenient that a video that keeps the cougar in frame cuts away for the shot and then he has the presence of mind to get right back on it. Also, that's pretty impressive to put a round right in it's face while it's "pouncing" at you. And I don't know about you guys, but if a cougar is coming at me, I'm gonna mag dump that thing, not take one shot and stop.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> I wonder what state it happened in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


New Mexico, Unit 2.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ehhh, I dunno. Could go either way. My unpopular opinion (of which I have many) is that there are a lot of rambos packing sidearms into the hills these days just itching for a chance to use them on something besides a paper bad guy. You know those super aggro black rifle coffee drinking guys with molon labe stickers on their truck always saying "I wish a mother effer would"? A couple years ago I met up with a poster on here named opportunist down in Nephi that was helping me out with some bear bait. He was an avid bear hunter. Cool guy. He showed me some videos on his phone of a decent-sized boar bluff charging him and causing a fuss. I about shat down both legs just watching it but he told me he understands bear behavior and he knew the bear was just bluffing him. I bet a lot of the "I'll be your huckleberry" crowd would've perforated an animal for far less. Needlessly.

Opportunist, where you at? Do you still post/lurk here?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a standoff with a bear while on a LE archery elk hunt. I made my presence known when he was at 50 yards, but he just kept coming toward me until we was at 40. I drew back and considered shooting him, but he just stood there looking at me. I prayed, yelled, swore, growled, raised my bow above my head, etc... Nothing worked. 

I cycled through my threats periodically, but the standoff continued. I thought a lot about if I would be justified and what the DWR would do if they determined I was not. Eventually, I decided to back away. The bear advanced as I was backing away until I couldn't see it because of the angle of the slope. It was a very scary experience for me and I have to admit that I was troubled that my fear of legal action weighed heavily on me when I was in a potentially dangerous situation. 

With the cougar, it was too close for a positive outcome either way.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This topic has been really interesting to me to get perspectives.

I thought it was interesting reading DreadedBowHunter's take on the topic given that he hunts them regularly, but it was also interesting seeing Goob's wild side trying to get one out of a tree.

Truth be told, I have only knowingly seen them from a safe distance a couple times in my life and once had a situation where they made me uncomfortable. See this for the story from years ago - Hunter becomes hunted... But knowing what I know (which is little on this subject), I would have gladly been armed but cautiously retreated without shooting unless it was like that guy who was followed down the mountain by a mountain lion a while back because the one in this video didnt seem threatening to me personally. But again, Im not a mountain lion expert.

Colorcountrygunner's point about Opportunist also made me wonder what other mountain lion hunters experiences are. I know we have some houndsmen floating around here and I'd be curious to know what they would have done.

Any houndsmen want to weigh in?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In Goobs case, everyone knows that in order to get a cat out of a tree that you just call the fire department.


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> I hunt Cougars every year. Do not trust a Mountain Lion no matter what, they will change in one second to swiping with its paw from jumping 20 feet on you. They are so buff it’s scary and those pouncing skills are when you don’t expect it. I stalked a Cougar last winter that lead me into a dense area of forest then circled back and once I realized what he did I had to back off quick and pull my pistol. Curious turns to deadly in a split second. Justified shooting even when he first saw her, throw a rock or warning shot doesn’t mean it’s not hungry and gonna do what it takes to drag you up a tree before you get to your truck.
> View attachment 149538
> Couldn’t find the video for this stalk but this cat was smart and knew how to flip the script of predator and prey.


Do you go with Dogs? I really want to try one of these hunts at least once. 

I feel like we've had an uptick in Cat attacks the last couple years, I started to carry a sidearm again while out which foolishly or not, I haven't done in years.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Regardless of the TRUE danger at that moment, good luck convincing a jury unanimously that this guy wasn’t justified in his actions. In my opinion, the case to prosecute him is not winnable. I would not prosecute this guy.

And if I was this guy I also would not have posted the video on the internet. A little discretion goes a longs ways, fellers (and mockingjay).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion he'll get two tickets. 

One for talking wildlife without the proper tag

The other will be for hunting out of season. 

He'll pay his $50 and go home.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

It's a tough gamble to give the cat the benefit of the doubt when it's that close. The cats I've run into have all gone the other way. In reality, if they don't and you don't respect them, it's going to be a steep learning curve for one of you.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

First problem the guy was doing was he was sitting or crouching and that’s a big No-No when it comes to Cougars. I bet if he stood up and screamed like if his kid dumped a bucket of mud on his couch the cougar would have ran off scared of him but I would have just shot it and he was defending himself. If he called DWR and showed the video they would have just took the carcass and written him a warning about out of season or unit hunting etc.He still could get busted if he’s caught even years later.Young cats are like young bucks, dumb enough to want you to pet them but a cat has instincts to opportunistic









bthewilde said:


> Do you go with Dogs? I really want to try one of these hunts at least once.
> 
> I feel like we've had an uptick in Cat attacks the last couple years, I started to carry a sidearm again while out which foolishly or not, I haven't done in years.


I’ve dog hunted a few times but once you learn the tricks from the dogs and mark the spots you see the pattern and then just track em slowly. Dogs make them run far and you don’t need to Track for miles because Cougars are slow methodical hunters and usually follow other tracks themselves. Hiring dogs is expensive but you’ll get to mark your tracks.

The pic is when I work the Huntin Expos so I get first dibs and get to talk to all the outfitters and vendors for a week and they get to know me before offering me super cheap deals.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Where’s Kevin D when you need him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still around, just don't post as much as I used to.

My thoughts? This was just a young curious cat, I've had fawns and elk calves and even once a lion come up to me while sitting still in much the same way. You can see the dark arm bars indicating the cat is less than a year old. Was it a threat to the hunter? No, I didn't think the cats body language and demeanor indicated an imminent threat. Would the guy get prosecuted? No, he thought he was in danger and acted accordingly. What would I have done in his place? Enjoyed the moment.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm 


Kevin D said:


> I'm still around, just don't post as much as I used to.
> 
> My thoughts? This was just a young curious cat, I've had fawns and elk calves and even once a lion come up to me while sitting still in much the same way. You can see the dark arm bars indicating the cat is less than a year old. Was it a threat to the hunter? No, I didn't think the cats body language and demeanor indicated an imminent threat. Would the guy get prosecuted? No, he thought he was in danger and acted accordingly. What would I have done in his place? Enjoyed the moment.


I'm sure the imagines of that lion(ess) bluff charging that guy causing him to walk backward up the dirt road was going through his mind...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is also interesting in the video it doesn't show the person trying to back away from the cat, but he did keep a tree between him and the cat. 

I'm sure that there is a lot to his story that wasn't captured on the video.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I can tell you, there are way too many cats in NM, especially unit 2.

So...


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

IMO…
SSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

A early warning shot would have been my first reaction! and went from there if the cat didn't spook then I would have went to plan B and got ready to shoot it if it kept getting closer.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the dude is a coward and shot a curious cat that wasn't even acting threatening. He did it for the hell of it or for fame dont know which. Ive had 3 encounters with cougars. 
1. I woke up from a nap in a deer bed on Nebo and saw a cougar sniffing my back pack that was laying 10 feet away. Soon as we made eye contact it ran away.
2. I like to hike without a light alot of the time especially if there is a full moon. My eyes adjust and I can see just fine. One night a lion popped out on the trail in front of me. I turned on my light. He was less then 20 feet away. I raised my hands and charged it yelling and it ran away. 
3. Found one eating a deer near a road. Pulled up to it with my truck and watched it eat for 15 minutes less than 15 feet away. Granted I new I was safe inside my truck. 
Calling coyotes I have had several occasions calling in bobcats. Imho this lion had the same look the bobcats have when they come to a call and figure out you aren't the prey they thought you were. Bobcats will often just sit looking at you. I even had one sniff my boot. Cool experiences but nothing justifying shooting. Imho most of the moose I encounter pose a real threat or threat more dangerous then that lion. I also believe most who commented on this thread would be appalled if the same situation was played out with a moose. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think the dude is a coward and shot a curious cat that wasn't even acting threatening. He did it for the hell of it or for fame dont know which. Ive had 3 encounters with cougars.
> 1. I woke up from a nap in a deer bed on Nebo and saw a cougar sniffing my back pack that was laying 10 feet away. Soon as we made eye contact it ran away.
> 2. I like to hike without a light alot of the time especially if there is a full moon. My eyes adjust and I can see just fine. One night a lion popped out on the trail in front of me. I turned on my light. He was less then 20 feet away. I raised my hands and charged it yelling and it ran away.
> 3. Found one eating a deer near a road. Pulled up to it with my truck and watched it eat for 15 minutes less than 15 feet away. Granted I new I was safe inside my truck.
> ...


Actually the same situation was played out with a moose and a SLC snowmobiler dude in Wyoming. The story was a thread on the UWN a number of years back. More of our members sympathized with the snowmobile guy than the moose.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Actually the same situation was played out with a moose and a SLC snowmobiler dude in Wyoming. The story was a thread on the UWN a number of years back. More of our members sympathized with the snowmobile guy than the moose.


I dont rember that moose sitting there looking at the guy on the snowmobile in a non threatening way. From my recollection the moose was stomping the dude. 

Common sense seemed to lacking in both situations by the dudes packing guns! Dude on the snowmobile shouldn't have arrogantly tried to run the moose off the trail inho. 

It also imho shows my point moose are dangerous!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebsy(real) (Oct 14, 2021)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think the dude is a coward...


As in most cases.... The individual's past experience(s) and the environment make all the difference. Out in public land and hunting, if I found myself in this situation, I'd pop a couple shots off in the dirt scare the crap outta that kitty. Give it some education so it learns to stay away from people. On the other hand, if I have this encounter in my backyard on property that I own where I have lost livestock/pets etc to cats repeatedly... mag dump.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Guess it depends on the laws in your locality. Is the cat protected? Is the cat a game animal? Is the cat a pest open for the taking? Your answers to these questions will have a bearing on your procedures.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow, I see this topic came up while i was on the muzzy deer hunt last year. No wonder I never saw it. Looking at the original video on youtube, the author/poster has it unlisted, which explains why theirs no comments or upteen thousand dislikes. A video like that, would likely go viral amongst the "self righteous" - to put a PC spin on it.




colorcountrygunner said:


> Ehhh, I dunno. Could go either way. My unpopular opinion (of which I have many) is that there are a lot of rambos packing sidearms into the hills these days just itching for a chance to use them on something besides a paper bad guy. You know those super aggro black rifle coffee drinking guys with molon labe stickers on their truck always saying "I wish a mother effer would"? A couple years ago I met up with a poster on here named opportunist down in Nephi that was helping me out with some bear bait. He was an avid bear hunter. Cool guy. He showed me some videos on his phone of a decent-sized boar bluff charging him and causing a fuss. I about shat down both legs just watching it but he told me he understands bear behavior and he knew the bear was just bluffing him. I bet a lot of the "I'll be your huckleberry" crowd would've perforated an animal for far less. Needlessly.
> 
> Opportunist, where you at? Do you still post/lurk here?


Ruh roh shaggy. Lemme see here. I''m always packing a handgun, I do drink BRCC on occasion (got a coffee mug too.  ) Buutttt.... I don't put Molon Labe, or "I wish an MF'er would" stickers, or anything similar on my truck. That is what I'd call chest beating, and I learned years ago it's best to stay mute or modest on some things, for many reasons. Talk is cheap. Walking the walk can have consequences. Best to avoid when you can.

Anyway, I have to ask myself, "What would _I_ do?" in this situation. Anything like this, I view it as a learning opportunity, to learn from other peoples mistakes. I'll say upfront, I do not know cat behavior outside of what i've seen from domestic cats. (tail twitch, pinned ears, that kind of thing)

I can say for a fact, i'd have a pucker factor of a solid 10 in this situation. I do know that I would _NOT_ want to shoot it, but I WOULD if I felt it neccessary, knowing the potential consequences that would follow. . I Had a similar experience with a cinammon bear entering our camp one year, so I've an idea on my thoughts on this. (was relieved when I didn't have to shoot, it was coming down to _that_ moment. ) 

Now, that said, I think he could have made a bigger ruckus. Scolding the cat means/does NOTHING. He can't understand English. He would understand a more menacing posture, louder sterner/hasher voice, kicking of rocks. That was my first thought watching the video. Telling the cat "no" is just stupid, id think you'd need to intimidate him to get him to back off. He was way too passive. I'd have made Gunnery Sgt Hartman sound like a chiorboy, and probably achieved a few octaves previously unattainable.

Backing up probably wasn't an option. A sign of weakness, and if he tripped, the cat probably would have pounced the instant he was on the ground. 

In any case, I don't think he was aggressive enough, had he been, probably wouldn't feel the need to shoot. Now, THAT being said, If being "im going to tear you apart" aggressive didn't get him to back off.. then yeah.. i'd have shot too.... a lot more then one round... and angry as hell.

Anyway Just a nickles worth armchair quarterbacking from a blathering idiot.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Anyway Just a nickles worth armchair quarterbacking from a blathering idiot.


You’re a California transplant. We’ll be patient with your reality. 👍


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

There's more to this then the video in the original post. Theres a couple versions of the same video floating around. Even this one is edited a little. Out of curiousity, it would be interesting to see the unedited and raw video. Anyway, whatever, this is last year.


----------

